# أحكام المحاكم الأجنبية Decisions of Foreign Courts > أحكام المحكمة العليا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية >  MILLER v. ALABAMA

## عاصم

SUPREME COURT OF THE UNITED STATES
Syllabus
MILLER v. ALABAMA
CERTIORARI TO THE COURT OF CRIMINAL APPEALS OF
ALABAMA
No. 10–9646. Argued March 20, 2012—Decided June 25, 2012*

----------

